# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Përkthyes i faqeve të Internetit në shqip

## Neritan Hyso

Qe ne 2005 njo kompani Shqiptare ka krijuar nje program i cili perkthen automatikisht faqet e internetit dhe dokumentat e Wordit (ndonese perkthimi eshte gjithesesi mekanik)
   Ironik eshte fakti qe cilesia e perkthimit nuk mund te permiresohet dot me tej jo per shkak te kufizimeve teknike (madje ne po persosim softwerin) por per shkak te pamundesise per te ri-krijuar nga e para databeizin gjuhesor. Ne kontaktet qe kam patur me gjuhetare (persona publike madje) per te angazhuar Institutin e Gjuhesise ne krijimin e ketij databeizi kam marre nje pergjigje te tipit "Ata jane shume pleq per nje sipermarrje te tille".
   Nese ky forum vizitohet nga persona (jo dhe aq pleq) dhe njohes te mire te gjuheve Shqipe dhe Angleze (ambicia eshte fillimisht per nje perkthyes Anglisht - Shqip - Anglisht) te cilet e ndiejne veten te afte per tu angazhuar ne nje projekt te tille, le te shkruajne ne kete forum apo ne adresen time intein_programe@yahoo.com

   Per te krijuar nje ide se sa komod do ishte perkthimi automatik i faqeve te internetit, downloadoni per nje prove versionin aktual ne www.intein-nt.com

----------


## Cimo

Kam lexuar se Benseven i forumitshqiptar ka pas nje projekt te tille besoj se edhe ai do te ndihmoje me shume sidoqfte prej meje ke nje email.

----------


## edspace

Neritan, 

Së pari ju uroj suksese në përpjekjet për krijimin e softuerit. E provova Fjalorin e Integruar dhe pashë që keni bërë goxha punë. 

Në lidhje me krijimin e databazës prej fillimit, të këshilloj të kontaktosh QEP-në (gjuha-shqipe.com), kompani kjo që ka krijuar/përkthyer shumë softuere në gjuhën shqipe dhe besoj kanë databazën që ju kërkoni. Mesa shoh tek gjuha-shqipe.com, ata tashmë kanë kompaninë e tyre softuerike e mund të jenë konkurentët tuaj, por gjithësesi mendoj se mund t'u ndihmojnë. 

Në lidhje me Fjalorin e Integruar 2005...

Para se të provoja përkthimin automatik, më ra në sy ngjashmëria e fjalëve të softuerit tuaj me fjalët e fjalorit Lingvosoft. Si ka mundësi që përkthimet janë aq të ngjashëm? Cili ka qënë burimi i databazës së parë? 

Gjithashtu, vura re se pas instalimit të fjalorit, Internet Explorer 7.0 nuk e shfaqte mirë titullin e faqes në shiritin e detyrave (task bar). Në vend të titullit të faqes nxjerr katrorë (□□□□□□) si gërma të panjohura nga sistemi. Ky problem u zhduk pasi çinstalova programin tuaj dhe u shfaq përsëri pasi e instalova. 

Brënda mundësive, do isha i interesuar të dija pak më shumë rreth strukturës së programit tuaj dhe algoritmin që po ndiqni. Mesa vura re, deri tani bëni një përkthim të thjeshtë fjalë-për-fjalë, por mendoj se një përkthim i mirëfilltë (brënda mundësive kompjuterike) duhet të përshtatë edhe sintaksën e gjuhës. Besoj se përkthime të tilla bëjnë programet e njohur si Systran, Babel Fish, etj. 

Suksese në punën tuaj!

----------


## Neritan Hyso

Se pari faleminderit per interesimin e treguar.
   Per sa i perket problemit me Internet Explorer7, (une s'e kam instaluar ende) do shoh ta korrigjoj problemin, edhe pse probleme te tilla jane te pashmangshme kur krijon nje plugins per nje program qe e ka krijuar dikush tjeter (IExplorer ne keter rast) dhe ky i fundit ndryshon ne nje version te ri. Si zgjidhje imediate, nuk eshte e nevojshme ta c'instalosh komplet fjalorin, por ne programin e instalilmit te c'aktivizosh "Perkthimn e faqeve te Internetit" duke klikuar me butonin e djathte mbi "Perkthimi i faqeve te Internetit" dhe ne menu zgjedh opsionin "Entire Feature will be Unavailable" (apo  dicka e tille).

   Per sa i perket databeizit gjuhesor, ideja ime e para shume viteve ishte te punesoja part-time disa student(e) (te gjuheve te huaja) dhe ndersa po ja thosha kete ide nje te njohuri tim Italian, ky i fundit me thote qe "fjalori qe do te krijosh ti ekziston" - "Dakord i them une, por une e dua per gjuhen Shqipe" - "Edhe per gjuhen Shqipe ekziston" me thote ai, madje une mund te te jap databeizin me fjale (si dhe nje dokument wordi ku shpjegohej formati i tyre). Kjo eshte e tere historia. 
   Me pas, cike e nga nje cike une kam hedhur fjale te reja, apo kam korrigjuar ato ekzistueset sa here ndeshja ne gabime.

   Une do kontaktoj me QEP-in, mbasi nuk gjykoj se ne Shqiptaret jemi aq te shumte sa per t'u ndier "konkurrent", madje mendoj se jemi shume pak per te realizuar disa projekte si ky aktuali.

   Gjithashtu, nese do kete interes, permes ketej forumi secili mund te kontribuoje dhe kete projekt mund ta realizojme edhe si "open-source" (e kemi thene apo jo qe Bashkimi ben Fuqine).


    Problemi pse cilesia e perkthimit nuk mund te rritet me, eshte se ne databeiz, fjale te tilla si "pune" punoj", punova", "do te punoj", "punuam", "punetor", etj. konsiderohen si fjale qe s'kane asnje lidhje me njera tjetren. Databeizi i ri duhet te kete me pak fjale "rrenje" por duhet te jete i pajisur me te gjitha rregullat se si nga fjala "rrenje" mund te derivohen fjalet e tjera. Pra rregullat duhet te jene pak a shume keshtu:
  * Nje folje ne veten e pare merr kete prapashtese, ne veten e dyte kete tjetren...
  * Ne te shkuaren folja transformohet ne kete menyre, ne te ardhmen ne kete menyren tjeter, etj...
  * Perjashtim nga rregullat e mesiperme bejne pjese foljet qe mbarojne me x prapashtese, per te cilat rregullat jane ...
  * Perjashtim nga rregulli i mesiperm bejne pjese keto folje, "folja1", "folja2", ejt.

Pra me pak fjale, fillimisht rregullat e pergjithshme, me pas rregullat qe aplikohen mbi nje grup fjalesh qe kane disa karakteristika te perbashketa, dhe ne fund rregullat per rastet e vecanta.

Nje gje e tille duhet bere si per Shqipen ashtu edhe per Anglishten.

  Pikerisht fale ketij informacioni, programi pervec perkthimit fjale-per-fjale, do jete ne gjendje te "nxjerri" karakteristikat e fjalise (veten, kohen, etj.) (sipas rregullave te gjuhes se pare), dhe keto karakteristika duhet t'i aplikoje mbi fjaline e perkthyer (sipas rregullave te gjuhes se dyte)

  Pretendimi nuk eshte per te krijuar nje perkthyes qe rivalizon njeriun dhe mund te perktheje literature artistike. Megjithate, e keni vene re sa e dobet eshte cilesia e perkthimit e nje perkthyesi (njeri) i cili duhet te perktheje nje te ftuar te huaj ne nje emision televiziv? Cilesia e dobet i detyrohet si faktit qe perkthyesi nuk ka shume kohe per te perzgjedhur fjalet, emocioneve, faktit qe s'mund te angazhohen perkthyesit me te mire ne c'do situate te tille, etj. Pra ka raste kur nje perkthim medioker eshte i paevitueshem (edhe pse ate perkthim e "konsumon" nje numer i madh njerezish).
  Ne rastin tone nje perkthim automatik "medioker" eshte i mjaftueshen mbasi behet fjale per perkthime qe konsumohen aty per aty, nga nje konsumator i vetem (personi qe ndodhet para nje faqe interneti ne gjuhe te huaj).

   Une besoj se edhe vetem nje perkthim (mesatar) nga Anglishtja ne Shqip mund te konsiderohej me shaka "Bota ne Shqip" mbasi Anglishtja eshte de-fakto gjuhe nderktombetare (kushdo, perfshi Shqiptaret, sa here do te publikoje dicka "nderkombetarisht" do ta publikoje ne Anglisht), dhe do hapte "nje dritare informacioni" per shume Shqiptare qe jo medoemos dine nje gjuhe te huaj.
U zgjata shume me duket...

----------


## edspace

Kam qenë i mendimit se Lingvosoft e ka krijuar vetë fjalorin, dhe mendoj se ai që u është dhënë juve prej mikut Italian do ketë qënë fjalori i Lingvosoft (Ectaco), me një dokument të bashkëngjitur për të ditur si ta lexoni/deshifroni atë. Kush tjetër do përgatiste një databazë të tillë elektronike për gjuhën shqipe, pa e përdorur atë në një softuer! Mund t'ju duhet të krijoni/blini fjalorin tuaj prej fillimit që të mos keni probleme me Lingvosoft.

Bashkimi bën fuqinë, por nuk besoj se puna e anëtarëve të forumit do rezultojë në atë cilësi që kërkohet për databazën tuaj. Kjo databazë duhet krijuar, ose të paktën të mbikëqyret nga gjuhëtarë. Duhet të konsultohesh me një gjuhëtar për të identifikuar informacionin që të nevojitet, që të mos bësh punë të tepërt. Për shembull, në vend që të lakosh të gjitha foljet një e nga një, mund t'i ndash foljet në grupe dhe të futësh në databazë vetëm rregullat e lakimit për disa grupe. 

Besoj se puna për Anglishten do jetë bërë nga dikush tjetër, e mund të jetë e gatshme në ndonjë librari të Microsofti-it, njësoj si motori i të folurit (speech engine).

Bie dakort në lidhje me cilësinë e përkthimit. Nga një përkthim i kompjuterizuar do mjaftonte që lexuesi i tekstit të përkthyer të nxirrte kuptimin e tekstit origjinal. Për shembull, mund të bëhen tolerime në strukturën e fjalisë, duke renditur gjymtyrët e një fjalie komplekse në Anglisht për të formuar një ose më shumë fjali të thjeshta të Shqipes. Rezultati mund të jetë një shqipe e nivelit të fillores, por të paktën do dalë kuptimi.

----------


## Neritan Hyso

Per sa i perkte emrit "Livingsoft" dhe fjalorit (me kete emer) kam rene ne kontakt me te vetem pak muaj me pare (nderkohe qe databeizi i fjaleve me eshte dhene qe ne 2001 - rreth 5 vjet me pare). Megjithate, disa muaj mbasi kisha nisur punen per versionin e pare te fjalorit, dikush pati "miresine" te me thote "kot po lodhesh, mbasi eskziston nje fjalor kompjuterik per Shqipen" (Ectaco) (viti 2002).
   Natyrisht qe nje gje e tille nuk me lumturoi, jo per faktin se ekzistonte nje program tjeter (jetojme ne kohe alternativash), por per faktin qe programi tjeter (Ectaco) ishte i kopjushem, dhe kush mund te konkuroje dot me dicka qe kushton 0 Leke?
   Megjithate, (mbas 2 javesh braktisje te punes) me erdhi keq per punen e bere tashme dhe vendosa te krijoj dicka me te sofistikuar dhe te dobishme se programi "pa para". Mund te them se plot Shqiptare e kane blere programin tim mbasi e kishin siguruar me pare "Ectacon" pa para, pra ata nuk kane blere databeizin, por sherbimet ekstra mbi Ectacon qe ofronte programi im (pra kane blere punen time).

   A duhet t'i kerkoj leje apo t'i bleje te drejtat nga Livingsoft? - Pike se pari databeizin qe sigurova une e kishte se paku edhe dikush tjeter (ai qe ma dha), dhe duke e njohur ate, jam i sigurte qe edhe ne se behet fjale per crackim te nje programi tjeter, kete nuk e ka bere i njohuri im (s'do ishte ne gjendje), pra databeizin e zoterojne edhe te tjere pervec nesh (madje qytetare te vendeve me standarte te tjera). E them kete, sepse une jetoj ne Shqiperi, ku c'do kompjuter, qe nga instucionet me te larta te shtetit, mediat, e keshtu me radhe kane te instaluar programe pirate. Pra mik i dashur, pirateria ketu eshte NORME (madje e vetmja ankese prej klienteve te mi ka qene "une e bleva, pse s'mund ta instaloj dot ne sa kompjutera te dua?").
   Duke jetuar dhe punuar ne keto kushte (ku shteti jo vetem qe nuk ofron asnje mbrojtje per te drejtat e autorit, por piraton njelloj si kushdo tjeter), a duhet te "mbroj une te drejtat e dikujt tjeter?", aq me teper qe nuk e kam crack-uar une? (nuk jam ne gjendje) dhe pse ta mohoja nje gje te tille, ne nje kohe kur shume shqiptare te tjere pretendojne se jane "hackera"/"crackera"  (edhe pse s'kane crackuar gje prej gjeje) dhe nje gje e tille konsiderohet nder.

    Per sa i perket idese per "open source", ajo ishte thjesht nje ide. Mund te fuksiononte, mund te mos funksiononte, por nje gje eshte e sigurte, pjesemarrja ne nje projekt te tille do ishte shkolla me e mire per c'do person qe do angazhohej ne te (me e mire edhe se c'do shkolle "informatike" ne vendet perendimore). Dhe s'behej fjale per aspektin linguistik te projektit (madje une prandaj nuk e hapa temen tek "arti i programimit" sepse ketu nuk ka gjasa te hyje ndonje guhetar).

   Per sa i perket punes qe mund te jete bere nga dikush tjeter (per Anglishten apo per Shqipen). Kaq nuk mjafton. Minimialisht (pervec produkteve te gatshme) do duhej nje informacion i detajuar per c'do aspekt "internal" te ketyre produkteve. Por ndofta as kaq nuk do mjaftonte, mbasi fillimisht krijohet arkitektura e nje produkti, e me pas percaktohen detajet per ta implementuar ate arkitekture - e anasjellta nuk eshte gjithmone e mundur, pra nga implementime "te gatshme" te marra sa andej kendej, te mund te "improvizohet" nje arkitekture.

   Kur une permendja fjalen "ironike" ne postimin e pare, i referohesha faktit qe ne Shqiperi, me fjalen "Shkence" eshte nenkuptuar gjithmon "Shkenca Albanologjike" pra studime mbi historine apo Gjuhen Shqipe. Pra nuk eshte bere kurre shkence "e atij lloji" qe kontribuon ne rritjen e cilesise se jetes, lloji i shkences qe materializohet ne produkte teknologjike. Pra ironik eshte fakti qe ne po krijojme produkte teknologjike edhe me te sofistikuar se Bota, por nuk po mundim dot te krijojme nje databeiz Shqip - i vetmi "specialitet i shkences tone"

----------


## cunimartum

Neritan pershendetje per punen e bere deri tani dhe suksese per me vone.

Ideja per nje perkthyes tekstesh automatik nga anglishtja ne shqip (kjo sidomos eshte shume e nevojshme) ose edhe nga gjuhe te tjera ne shqip e anasjelltash eshte shume e vlefshme si ide dhe normalisht duhet te ishte ndermarre plotesisht ose me mire seriozisht qe me pare. 
Megjithate mesa vura re tek faqja jote (nuk gjurmova shume me sakteso) ishte nje fjalor dhe nuk vura re perkthyes tekstesh. 

Ideja per ta bere Open Source eshte shume e mire. Personalisht jam partizan i flakte i Open Source (jo per gjithshka). Sidomos mbi projekte te tilla qe ndihmojne komunitetin (Shqiptar ne kete rast) dhe qe ne te njejten kohe nuk ka fond fillestar. Normalisht pas njefare arritje projekte te tilla mund te financojne vetveten ne shume menyra por kjo ka pak rendesi.

Personalisht do kontribuoja me shume qef. Kam punuar ne nje teme para disa kohesh mbi strukturat e te dhenave dhe algoritma te ndryshme ku perdorem fjalor nje miljon fjalesh per te bere me te kollajta matjet eksperimentale. Atehere hapa edhe nje teme ketu faktikisht se mos gjeja nje databaz anglisht - shqip sepse mendova tek e bej punen, mbase e ruaja nje perkthyes te thjeshte por te shpejte. Per arsye kohe perdorem fjalor anglisht anglisht qe e modifikuam. Ne fund madje beme edhe njefare perkthyesi si pune roboti me inteligjence artificiale qe imitionte punen e nje njeriu, e implementuam ne Prolog dhe qe atehere jam ne armiqesi me Prologun  :buzeqeshje:  dhe me AI ne pergjithesi (humbje kohe, deshtim total) nejse, akoma nuk e kam kuptuar cfare po mundoheshim te benim, as profesori qe po na mbeshteste s'e ka kuptuar akoma  :buzeqeshje: 

E vetmja veshtiresi qe shof une ne nje perkthyes te tille (pervec databazes anglisht - shqip te cilen po e konsideroj te mireqene) eshte qe duhet bere nje fare shqiperimi te pakten deri ne nje pike te tille sa mos te ndryshoj kuptimi i fjalive. Nese kuptimi ndryshon atehere eshte pune e kote.
Shqiperim cilesor eshte shume e veshtire te arrihet por edhe ruajtja e kuptimit eshte e veshtire por te pakten e arritshme. Problemi me gjuhet natyrore sic mund ta dish eshte se jane gjuhe me gramatike te lire ( free grammars - term i Chomsky-t)  pra rregullat e formulimit te fjalive vendosen disi por nuk jane strikt fikse, pervec komplikimit te gramatikes vete. Duke qene nje gramatike e tille ato nuk i copezojme dot ne menyre kategorike. Kjo ishte arsyea e deshtimit te Chomsky-t ne gjuhetari dhe po kjo ishte arsyeja e vleresimit te punes se tij ne Shkencat Kompjuterike. 
Mirepo edhe pse copezimi nuk arrihet dot kategorik prape mund te arrihet njefare  copezimi dhe pershtatje e perafert e cila nese nuk humbet kuptimin fillestar na ben pune. Te pakten gjuha Shqipe ka nje gramatike me strikte se Anglishtja dhe formulimi apo zberthimi ne Shqip eshte disi me i kollajte.

Per ti dhene fund nese inisiativa per Open Source eshte serioze atehere puna e pare duhet te percaktosh rregullat e pjesemarrjes dhe njefare license, dhe metodikat mbi perzgjedhjen e pjesemarrjes se secilit. 
Pune e dyte lidhu me PR-TECH tek http://pr-tech.net
Nje projekt qe do fillojme ne PR-TECH ne dhjetor gjithashtu Open Source eshte kthimi Shqip nga tekst ne akustik.


Pershendetje

----------


## Neritan Hyso

Fjalori qe ke pare mund te beje nje perkthim (ndonese mekanik) te faqeve te internetit fale nje pluginis-i.
   Le te ndrojme subjekt per nje moment, psh te flasim per celularet. Modelet me te fundit te tyre jane gati kompjutera ne miniature. Tani supozo se para nje dekade kompanite qe prodhojne celulare te aspironin te krijonin celularet qe ekzistojne sot. Natyrisht s'do mundnin, sepse nuk ekzistonte eksperienca (apo dija) qe ekziston sot. Megjithate kjo nuk i pengoi ata te krijonin modelet e pare, te cilet ndonese ishin te medhenj sa nje tulle, baterite nuk u zgjasnin as nje dite, edhe pse nuk kishin asnje funksion shtese pervec se te qenit "celular".
  Ajo qe po perpiqem te them eshte se nuk mund te hidhet dot hapi i dyte apo i trete, pa u hedhur me pare hapi i pare. Pra edhe pse perkthyesi ne versionin e tij te pare s'ka per te qene perfekt, ky version i pare "jo perfekt" nuk mund te "kapercehet" per te krijuar qe ne fillim versione me te sofistikuara. E sigurte eshte nje gje, qe mbas versionit te pare ne do dime me shume se c'dime sot, dije e domosdoshme per te krijuar versione me te mire. Windows XP apo Vista s'do mund te krijoheshin dot nese s'do ishte krijuar me pare Windows 3.11 (per ata qe e mbajne mend) apo DOS.

   Tani jo per te tu kthyer me te njejten monedhe, por as une nuk munda ta gjej dot linkun per tek projekti lidhur me leximin me ze te teksteve ne Shqip (nuk mund te them se e eksplorova me rrenje saitin por te pakten ne rubrikat "Laboratori", "Sfidat" dhe "Arkiva" qe kontrollova nuk gjeta gje). Do kontribuoja me kenaqesi ne nje projekt te tille nese ky kontribut pranohet.

----------


## edspace

> Per sa i perkte emrit "Livingsoft" dhe fjalorit (me kete emer) kam rene ne kontakt me te vetem pak muaj me pare (nderkohe qe databeizi i fjaleve me eshte dhene qe ne 2001 - rreth 5 vjet me pare). Megjithate, disa muaj mbasi kisha nisur punen per versionin e pare te fjalorit, dikush pati "miresine" te me thote "kot po lodhesh, mbasi eskziston nje fjalor kompjuterik per Shqipen" (Ectaco) (viti 2002).
>    Natyrisht qe nje gje e tille nuk me lumturoi, jo per faktin se ekzistonte nje program tjeter (jetojme ne kohe alternativash), por per faktin qe programi tjeter (Ectaco) ishte i kopjushem, dhe kush mund te konkuroje dot me dicka qe kushton 0 Leke?
>    Megjithate, (mbas 2 javesh braktisje te punes) me erdhi keq per punen e bere tashme dhe vendosa te krijoj dicka me te sofistikuar dhe te dobishme se programi "pa para". Mund te them se plot Shqiptare e kane blere programin tim mbasi e kishin siguruar me pare "Ectacon" pa para, pra ata nuk kane blere databeizin, por sherbimet ekstra mbi Ectacon qe ofronte programi im (pra kane blere punen time).
> 
>    A duhet t'i kerkoj leje apo t'i bleje te drejtat nga Livingsoft? - Pike se pari databeizin qe sigurova une e kishte se paku edhe dikush tjeter (ai qe ma dha), dhe duke e njohur ate, jam i sigurte qe edhe ne se behet fjale per crackim te nje programi tjeter, kete nuk e ka bere i njohuri im (s'do ishte ne gjendje), pra databeizin e zoterojne edhe te tjere pervec nesh (madje qytetare te vendeve me standarte te tjera). E them kete, sepse une jetoj ne Shqiperi, ku c'do kompjuter, qe nga instucionet me te larta te shtetit, mediat, e keshtu me radhe kane te instaluar programe pirate. Pra mik i dashur, pirateria ketu eshte NORME (madje e vetmja ankese prej klienteve te mi ka qene "une e bleva, pse s'mund ta instaloj dot ne sa kompjutera te dua?").
>    Duke jetuar dhe punuar ne keto kushte (ku shteti jo vetem qe nuk ofron asnje mbrojtje per te drejtat e autorit, por piraton njelloj si kushdo tjeter), a duhet te "mbroj une te drejtat e dikujt tjeter?", aq me teper qe nuk e kam crack-uar une? (nuk jam ne gjendje) dhe pse ta mohoja nje gje te tille, ne nje kohe kur shume shqiptare te tjere pretendojne se jane "hackera"/"crackera"  (edhe pse s'kane crackuar gje prej gjeje) dhe nje gje e tille konsiderohet nder.


Fjalori Ectaco ka dalë në shitje që në vitin 1998. Mund të gjesh versione të këtij fjalori në Google nën emrin Language Teacher 98. Fjalori softuerik vinte në pakon e fjalorëve harduerik dorëmbajtës që i shqiptojnë fjalët me zë. Biznesi i kompanisë Ectaco në atë kohë përqëndrohej tek fjalorët harduerik, prandaj nuk i mbronte fjalorët softuerik me numër regjistrimi. Me përhapjen e kompjuterave (edhe në Shqipëri), Ectaco filloi t'u kushtonte më shumë vëmëndje fjalorëve softuerik dhe filloi t'i shiste ata të ndarë nga fjalorët harduerik. Kështu lindi kompania (dhe Fjalori) Lingvosoft, dega softuerike e Ectaco-s. 

Në kushtet e Shqipërisë ju mund të gjeni shumë arsye për të mos respektuar të drejtat e Ectaco, por nëse doni të krijoni një softuer vërtet profesional për tregun shqiptar dhe të huaj, atëherë do ju duhet të krijoni fjalorin tuaj ose të blini të drejtat e përdorimit. Duke përdorur një fjalor "të gatshëm" të krijuar prej tjetërkush, ju po lini shteg në softuerin tuaj që në të ardhem t'u hedhin në gjyq për dëmshpërblim. 

A do ju vinte mirë që dikush të merrte softuerin tuaj dhe ta shiste atë si një softuer tjetër? 

Kur ju nuk respektoni të drejtat e një kompanie private, do e keni të vështirë të gjeni mbështetje për një projekt me kod të hapur (open-source) ku respekti i liçensës është mbi gjithçka. 

Këto më lart nuk ua thashë për t'u bërë fajtorë, por sepse puna dhe inisiativa juaj mu dukën serioze dhe meritojnë profesionalitet në çdo aspekt.

----------


## Neritan Hyso

Tek keqyr se si "evuloi" subjekti i kesaj kollone nga "nje perpjekje per te rene ne kontakt me gjuhetare" ne nje "diskutim etik mbi te drejtat e autorit" (apo me sakte te Ectaco-s) per me teper nisur nga supozimi se databeizi i eshte marre produktit te tyre (mbasi nuk ka kurrefare ngjashmerie midis fileve ne te cilat ky databeiz implementohet - as ne fjalorin tim, dhe as ne filet origjinale qe mu dhane), me vjen per te qeshur. 
E them kete sepse pak dite me pare, tek po lexoja disa tutoriale se si ta optimizosh nje site qe te dali sa me para ne listen e "kerkimit natyral" tek Google apo motore te tjere kerkimi, shkrova "Intein Fjalor". Pervec saitit tim (i fundit ne liste) 2 elementet e pare ishin faqe te arkivuara te ketij forumi. Klikova mbi te paren, dhe sa s'u mallengjeva nga perkujdesi me te cilin nje nga anetaret e forumit kishte kopjuar faqen e help-it te fjalorit tim (aty ku flitej mbi regjistrimin) dhe pyeste nese ndokush dinte ndonje site ku mund ta crack-onte. Madje ky forum ka nje rubrike enkas mbi piraterine.

Per sa i perket faktit qe Ectaco nuk i mbronte fillimisht programet e saj, ky eshte nje argument pa kurrfare lidhje, mbasi une nuk i kam kompjuar softwerin (edhe pse shume te tjere e kane bere), dhe me aq sa mbaj mend, filet ne te cilat implementohet databeizi gjuhesor i Ectacos kane qene te koduara (apo kompresuara ne nje format jo standart), pra gjithesesi te pa-lexueshme.

Fjalori im i ka file-t te pa koduara, tashme e ka databeizin me te pasur dhe cilesor se Livingsoft (apo Ectaco), pra eshte me i lehte per tu kopjuar - eshte ndokush ne gjendje t'i shfrytezoje?

Shenim: Ne vitin 1998 kur pasak dale Ectaco, une shkruaja programe per DOS, dhe internetin e kisha pare vetem ne televizor.

----------


## Gabeli

> Klikova mbi te paren, dhe sa s'u mallengjeva nga perkujdesi me te cilin nje nga anetaret e forumit kishte kopjuar faqen e help-it te fjalorit tim (aty ku flitej mbi regjistrimin) dhe pyeste nese ndokush dinte ndonje site ku mund ta crack-onte.





> shume shqiptare te tjere pretendojne se jane "hackera"/"crackera" (edhe pse s'kane crackuar gje prej gjeje) dhe nje gje e tille konsiderohet nder.


Jam dakort qe shume shqiptare pretendojne se jane "hackera"/"crackera" edhe pse s'kane crackuar gje prej gjeje ,por je naiv nese mendon se te tille nuk ekzistojne ne Shqiperi.Fjalori yt eshte thyer nga grupi yne prej gati nje muaji,por pavaresisht se une kisha deklaruar ne nje tjeter shkrim qe do ta botonim krakun, vendosem qe per momentin mos ta bejme nje veprim tille sepse kemi nje etike dhe nuk do na pelqente qe gjithe puna juaj te shkonte dem.Jam i sigurt qe nuk do besosh asgje nga fjalet qe po shkruaj,prandaj po ta dergoj me e-mail kopjen e thyer te fjalorit tend ne adresen e meposhtme.

intein_programe@yahoo.com

Pres komentet tuaja.

----------


## Neritan Hyso

Po i pergjigjem ndoshta me pak vonese mesazhit tend, sepse une nuk e vizitoj kete forum c'do dite, dhe e-maili qe me kishe derguar nuk kishte ardhur ne inbox, por kishte perfunduar ne "bulk", te cilin nuk e hap kurre.

Shprehjen qe ke cituar me lart (lidhur me krakerat qe s'kane krakuar kurrgje) e ke nxjerre nga konteksti. Une isha duke sqaruar se, une vete nuk kam krakuar ndonje program (sic po prezumohesha), dhe nuk po pretendoja te paraqisja rezultatet e ndonje sondazhi rigoroz mbi nivelin e krakerave Shqiptare.

Une i shikoj gjerat ne kete menyre:

Kur Shqiptaret blejne produkte te huaja, (edhe) ata sponsorizojne kompanite qe i prodhojne, dhe ne kete menyre kontribuojne ne rritjen e mireqenies se vendeve te zhvilluara.
Ne menyre te ngjashme, kur Shqiptaret blejne produkte Shqiptare, ata sponsorizojne zhvillimin e sektoreve prodhues Shqiptar, e per pasoje mireqenien e tyre (jo me kote rritja e mireqenies matet me "rritjen e prodhimit te brendshem bruto").

Por nese ne treg ka produkte qe kushtojne zero leke, ketu ka nje problem. Asnje sipermarres nuk merr persiper te investoje ne krijimin e nje produkti, i cili eshte i destinuar te konkuroje me nje produkt tjeter "pa para", sepse shume kliente do preferonin me mire "produktin pa para", sesa ate "me para", qofte edhe kur ky i fundit eshte me cilesor (nese Ectaco do me kishte rene ne dore me pare, Fjalori im s'do ekzistonte fare).

Aty ku nuk fitohet, nuk investohet, dhe aty ku nuk investohet, asgje s'leviz perpara!

Midis dy alternativave: "asgje-se pa para" dhe "dicka-se me para", mendoj se e dyta eshte me e mire, sepse te pakten ajo eshte nje alternative.

Nuk eshte e veshtire per ne te krijojme programe te pa-thyeshem duke perdorur skema mbrojtje shume agresive, por nje gje e tille penalizon konsumatoret.
Faktikisht, versioni i pare i Fjalorit (2003) perdorte nje skeme mbrojtje te tille (agresive), e cila ndonese e mbrojti programin per me shume se dy vjet, nga ana tjeter shkaktoi pakenaqesi tek ndonje klient.

Natyrisht nuk ka produkte te perjetshem. Kur Fjalori doli fillimisht ne treg, ai ishte ndoshta programi me i mire ne Bote ne llojin e vet, por sigurisht koha ben te veten, dhe vjen nje dite kur c'do produkt, me apo pa para, nuk i rreziston me kohes.

Keshtu qe ne vitin 2005, ndersa programi "po plakej", gjykova se me mire nje mbrojtje e "bute", qofte dhe me rriskun e kopjimit, por te pakten shume vete kane per te çmuar cilesine e punes time, sesa nje nje mbrojtje qe jo vetem mund te shkaktoje pakenaqesira, por per me teper programi "ka per ta mbyllur ciklin e tij te jetes" dhe shumekush s'ka per ta marre vesh qe ekzistoi.

Strategjia qe ndjek une eshte: Kur krijoj nje program te ri, programin paraardhes e bej "falas", duke i bashkangjitur pak reklame per produktin e ri. Me nje fjale "vdekja" e produktit "te vjeter" ndihmon ardhjen ne jete te produktit te ri.
Kete gje bera me programin "Kurs Kompjuteri Multimedial & Interaktiv", i cili u be "falas" diten kur "lindi" Fjalori. I njejti "fat" e pret edhe Fjalorin, diten kur programi qe jam duke krijuar - i cili gjithashtu ka per te qene nje nga programet me te mire ne Bote ne llojin e vet - do dale ne treg.

Ju pergjigja mesazhit tend, ne respekt te ketij forumi, por jo se ndjej ndonje gje te tille per ju apo per ate c'ka ju beni.

----------


## Gabeli

> Ne menyre te ngjashme, kur Shqiptaret blejne produkte Shqiptare, ata sponsorizojne zhvillimin e sektoreve prodhues Shqiptar, e per pasoje mireqenien e tyre (jo me kote rritja e mireqenies matet me "rritjen e prodhimit te brendshem bruto").
> Aty ku nuk fitohet, nuk investohet, dhe aty ku nuk investohet, asgje s'leviz perpara!


Jam dakort me ty ne kete pike , prandaj nuk kam qene asnjehere partizan per thyerjen e programeve shqiptare dhe botimit te krakut te tyre ne internet. Por gjithashtu nuk jam dakort qe programistet shqiptare te perfitojne nga ky fakt duke vendosur cmime te kripura (mos e merr personale sepse po flas ne pergjithesi). 



> Nuk eshte e veshtire per ne te krijojme programe te pa-thyeshem duke perdorur skema mbrojtje shume agresive, por nje gje e tille penalizon konsumatoret.
> Faktikisht, versioni i pare i Fjalorit (2003) perdorte nje skeme mbrojtje te tille (agresive), e cila ndonese e mbrojti programin per me shume se dy vjet, nga ana tjeter shkaktoi pakenaqesi tek ndonje klient.


Programe te pathyeshem! Nuk e besoj.E vetmja menyre do ishte qe kodi te mos ishte i plote tek programi i proves dhe kjo sic the penalizon konsumatoret.Dhe megjithate as kjo menyre nuk eshte 100% e sigurte sepse askush nuk na pengon te blejme nje kopje te plote te produktit ,ta thyejme dhe ta botojme ne net.
Sa per mbrojtjen,sic kish shkruar dhe dikush tjeter shkrimi i te cilit qenka fshire,nese do ishe kaq i zoti do shisje skema mbrojtje dhe jo fjalore.Edhe mbrojtjet me te suksesshme ne bote nje dite jane thyer.Ndoshta ne mbase s'jemi ne ate nivel,por ti e di qe kur ngarkon nje program ne debuger kodin ne ASM e ke ne pellembe te dores.Gjithe problemi eshte sa je ne gjendje ta interpretosh por kjo eshte tjeter ceshtje.Nuk e di se c'skeme mbrojtje ke perdorur tek fjalori 2003 sepse nuk kam nje kopje te tij por nese mund te ma dergosh do isha shume kurioz ta shikoja.



> Ju pergjigja mesazhit tend, ne respekt te ketij forumi, por jo se ndjej ndonje gje te tille per ju apo per ate c'ka ju beni.


Ndersa une te respektoj si nje programator te zotin dhe mund te them qe mbrojtja qe i ke bere fjalorit eshte per tu lavderuar, pavaresisht qe sic do mbrojtje edhe kjo ka pikat e saj te dobta.Une nuk shkruajta per te kerkuar respekt prandaj pak rendesi ka per mua ajo qe ndjen ti.Sa per kete forum edhe une nuk hyj shpesh por nuk kam ndonje respekt per forume ku ekziston censura.

----------


## Neritan Hyso

Nuk di se sa "i kripur" eshte nje cmim prej 3500 Lekesh (nga ku me shume se 1000 Leke jane firo: fitimi i tregtarit + koston), po te kihet parasysh qe ne Shqiperi, vetem boja e printerit (me te cilen mund te printohen qameti 300 faqe - 1 liber) kushton dyfishi.

Per sa i perket "shitjes" se skemave te mbrojtjes, nuk besoj se ndokush do i blinte, sepse askush nuk ndihet "rehat" me faktin qe skemen e mbrojtjes e njeh edhe te pakten dikush tjeter (ai qe ta shiti).
Nga ana tjeter ekzistojne pershkrime teknikash, nga ku me te sofistikuarat jane variante te te ashtuquajturit "self modifying code". Nje skeme te tille kisha perdorur ne 2003, por jo per faj te skemes, se sa te realizimit nga ana ime (aq dija ne ate kohe), "mbrojtja" u shkaktoi probleme disa klienteve (edhe ne kete forum lexova nja dy ankesa).
Ne periudhen 2002-2003 (kur u krijua pjesa dermuese e programit, perfshire mbrojtjen), mendoja se kishte akoma njerez qe perdornin windows 95, pra programi u krijua per te suportuar edhe '95,keshtu qe ai nuk shfrytezon asnje nga sherbimet (ne drejtim te mbojtjes) qe windows 2000, xp, ejt ofrojne.
Ndersa programi vertet "shndriste" krahasuar me programet tipike per windows 95 apo 98, ne 2005  thuajse te gjithe perdornin windows xp, i cili ofron nje sere sherbimesh te reja (visual style, etj), te cilat programi im nuk i shfrytezonte, duke u ndiere vertet "i plakur" krahasuar me "boten qe e rrethonte".
I vetedijshem se ky ishte programi me i sofistikuar qe ishte krijuar ndonjehere ne Shqiperi, apo nga Shqiptare, preokupimi i meparshem "per ta mbrojtur me c'do kusht", i la vendin preokupimit per ta bere "vip" sa s'eshte vone.

Programet krijohen me gjuhe te zhvilluara (psh. c++), me te cilat mund te krijohen skema shume komplekse, te cilat ne asembler eshte thuajse e pamundur te lexohen (kuptohen) nga njerezit, kjo eshe dhe arsyeja qe programet nuk krijohen ne asembler para se gjithash.

Jam a s'jam ne gjendje sot te shkruaj skema mbrojtje te sofistikuara, duke perdorur "self modifying code", pa kurrfare "efekte anesore", eshte dicka qe mund ta demostroj fare lehte (per qejfin tim) - mund ta krijoj brenda dites nje program demostrues, thjeshte me jep nje adrese ku ta postoj.

----------


## Gabeli

> Per sa i perket "shitjes" se skemave te mbrojtjes, nuk besoj se ndokush do i blinte, sepse askush nuk ndihet "rehat" me faktin qe skemen e mbrojtjes e njeh edhe te pakten dikush tjeter (ai qe ta shiti).


Nuk jam dakort ne kete pike, sepse skema mbrojtjeje ose me sakte programe mbrojtjetje shiten ne te gjithe boten si psh. Armadillo , ExeCryptor etj. dhe keto mbrojtje perdoren nga shume programiste pavaresisht se dhe keto kane pika te dobta sic do mbrojtje tjeter.



> Programet krijohen me gjuhe te zhvilluara (psh. c++), me te cilat mund te krijohen skema shume komplekse, te cilat ne asembler eshte thuajse e pamundur te lexohen (kuptohen) nga njerezit, kjo eshe dhe arsyeja qe programet nuk krijohen ne asembler para se gjithash.


Nuk krijohen ne assembler sepse vete assembleri eshte nje gjuhe e papershtashme per te shkruar.Te shkruash nje program ne ASM ku cdo rresht ka nje instruksion eshte nje nderrmarrje thuajse e pamundur (nje exe qofte dhe e vogel ne KB ka mijera rreshta ne kodin asm)



> .Jam a s'jam ne gjendje sot te shkruaj skema mbrojtje te sofistikuara, duke perdorur "self modifying code", pa kurrfare "efekte anesore", eshte dicka qe mund ta demostroj fare lehte (per qejfin tim) - mund ta krijoj brenda dites nje program demostrues, thjeshte me jep nje adrese ku ta postoj.


Ok do ta shikoj me kenaqesi, por ama krijo dicka qe ti pershtatet nje programi prove, pra qe te jete  nje Full Functional Trial. Beji diku upload psh. ne turboupload.com dhe posto linkun ketu ose ma dergo ne adresen time gabeli2007@yahoo.com . Diten qe do ta thyejme (nese do mund ta thyejme) do ta botojme ketu.Tung.

----------

